# Can someone explain the difference between these two Plasmas?



## dblan9 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello, 
Six years ago, I purchased a Philips Plasma. It is Model number 42FD9934 to be exact. Last year I purchased a Panasonic Plasma for another room. The Panasonic is Model TH-42PZ80U. They were about $4,000 difference and it shows. Even though the Philips is Component only versus the HDMI of the Panasonic, the image on the Philips is far superior. Motion blur is incredibly less on the Philips. Can someone explain to me where in the specifications this would be apparent as to the superior quality? I know that there must be some difference in these two units to warrant that much financial difference and that much visual difference. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

First off, the Phillips is not $4000 higher than the Pany. I know you paid the difference, but the Phillips was bought 6 years ago when prices of Plasmas was skyhigh. That same TV wouldn't fetch more than $1500 today. 

I can't see the Phillips being better PQ than the Panny but I don't have the Phillips so I can't say. I do have the Panny and I think it's a great set. I paid $641 shipped to my door and set up by Amazon.


----------



## dblan9 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Blackbeagle but I was looking for people who had an actual knowledge of Plasma sets. The Philips model is still available today and does still sell for $4500. I understand Plasmas have come down in price I have bout six over the last five years for my company. The "Pany" is incredibly inferior to the Philips. try watching a running back break free and then pause it. Its fun to count the giant rectangular pixels on the "Pany". Try it this fall, its fun for the kids to play too. Enjoy your "Pany".


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Please tell me where a 42" Phillips sells for $4500. I'm sure no one would buy something that is THAT over priced. That's like spending $40,000 for a Ford Focus.

The only plasma...........the most expensive plasma in that size is a Pioneer Kuro and they aren't above $3000. They are the best of it's kind. Phillips are not even considered top 5 in Plasma technology. In fact, I would compare Phillips quality to Sanyo, Westinghouse, etc. They are certainly beneath the quality of LG and even Toshiba. They are definitely inferior to Panasonic and Sony. 

Sorry but I'm going to have to disagree with your whole statement.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

Right here, fyi: Philips 42" $4500... Since he gave the model #s, it really is quite easy to find out for yourself...

To attempt an answer dblan's question, the difference is probably in the quality of the panels from the manufacturer - fewer defective pixels, better "real" contrast ratio, as opposed to the "dynamic" ones that the Panasonic claims, etc. One factor might be that the Panasonic is a higher resolution set than the Philips, so it has more trouble redrawing the screen between frames than the Philips does. Being smallish sets, the lower resolution of the Philips isn't noticeable and the higher quality makes more of a difference.

Someone else probably has a bit more technical knowledge than be as to the differences. It is very likely that the Philips does have the better picture, as we're not necessarily comparing the top model for both brands, but that is also a hard thing to know without seeing them both side by side.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd never touch it. I don't consider Phillips to be a quality brand and the resolution is rather low for a screen of that size. I can't think of any reason WHY it would cost that much with current technology prices.


----------

